
Secret Hospital Deals That Squelch Competition - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/behind-your-rising-health-care-bills-secret-hospital-deals-that-squelch-competition-1537281963
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/kMS3b](http://archive.is/kMS3b)

------
lordfoom
It beggars belief to blame the hospitals and not the insurance companies.

~~~
squozzer
It's worthwhile to check our assumptions - in this case, that insurers dictate
all terms. Maybe it's correct.

But we lack the visibility to know if it's true about every component in the
system.

That said, I share your sentiment. He who has the gold (usually) makes the
rules.

